# American Kenpo in PA?



## doneill220

Im interested in learning American Kenpo, however I do not know of anywhere that teaches it where I live.  Does anyone know of any place around Downingtown, PA?  Close to Exton and King of Prussia.

Thanks.


----------



## TheEdge883

Isn't Dennis Nackord's school out there? Check out his website for his location,  nackordkarate.com. I have never met the guy and don't know much about him, but from what I hear he's a great instructor.


----------



## Rob Broad

Mike Cappi is located in Landsdale  http://www.americankarate.com/

Dennis Tosten has several school around the Philadelphia Area and all over Pennsylvannia  http://www.amerikick.net/about.htm


----------



## Nightingale

This might help:


School Name: The Nackord Karate System 
Address: #16 King of Prussia Plaza 
King of Prussia, PA 19406 
Phone: 610-265-6644 
Head Instructor / Rank: Dennis Nackord, 8th Deg. Black Belt 
Jon VanCleve, 4th Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 

School Name: The Nackord Karate System 
Address: 222 W. Main St. 
Collegeville, PA 19426 
Phone: 610-454-1330 
Head Instructor / Rank: Scott Syrek, 4th Deg. Black Belt 

School Name: The Nackord Karate System 
Address: 500 Chesterbrook Blvd. 
Wayne, PA 
Head Instructor / Rank: John V. Durning, 4th Deg. Black Belt
Liz Durning, 3rd Deg. Black Belt 

School Name: MK Karate 
Address: 1801 Bullens Ln
Woodlyn, PA 19094 
Phone: 610-417-1088 
Head Instructor / Rank: Kim M. Boone, 3rd Deg. Black Belt 
Style: American Kenpo, AKKI 
Associations: AKKI 

School Name: Miller's Kenpo Karate Dojo 
Address: 11 Chestnut Street
Bradford, PA 16701 
Phone: 814-368-3146 
Head Instructor / Rank: Michael Miller, 3rd Degree Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 

School Name: Mike Cappi's American Kenpo Karate 
Address: 801 W. Main St. 
Lansdale, PA 19446 
Phone: 215-361-2467 
215-855-2227 (Fax) 
Head Instructor / Rank: Mike Cappi, 4th Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo, Richard "Huk" Planas 
Associations: AKKS 

School Name: The Kenpo Karate School 
Address: North Wales, PA 
Phone: 215-412-5579 
Head Instructor / Rank: Michael Corsello 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Associations: CKF 

School Name: American Karate Studios 
Address: 2583 West Cester Pike
Broomall, PA 19008 
Phone: 610-353-2785 
Head Instructor / Rank: Marc Shay, 4th Deg. Black Belt
Nancy Shay, 2nd Degree Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 

School Name: Muhammad's Martial Arts Academy 
Address: 4517 Wayne Ave. 
Philadelphia, PA 19144 
Phone: 215-849-2325 
Head Instructor / Rank: Dawud Muhammad, 2nd Degree Black Belt, Kenpo; 1st Dan Tae Kyun; 1st Dan Modern Arnis; Brown Belt in Ju-Jitsu 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo / Tracy's Kenpo / Presa's Arnis 
Associations: CKF, Combat Arts Federation, Modern Arnis Federation, and Ju-Jitsu Federations 

School Name: American Karate System 
Address: 802 MacDade Blvd. 
Folsom, PA 19033 
Phone: 610-532-5425 
Head Instructor / Rank: Mark Schiffman, 5th Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo, Richard "Huk" Planas 
Associations: CKF 

School Name: Lancaster Kenpo Karate 
Address: 408 E. Main St. 
Ephrata, PA 17522 
Phone: 717-721-7005 
Head Instructor / Rank: Scott Johnson, 1st Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Associations: CKF 

School Name: Santiago's American Kenpo Karate Studio 
Address: School Address
Lititz Community Center
301 W. Maple St.
Lititz, PA 17543
Mailing Address
166 N. Hazel St.
Manheim, PA 17545 
Phone: 717-333-9096
717-664-5431 
Head Instructor / Rank: Jason Santiago, 1st Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Description: Please call the above number for more information, or call the Lititz Community Center at (717) 626-5096.

School Name: American Kenpo Karate Studios of York 
Address: 2109 Industrial Highway
York, PA 17402 
Phone: 717-755-9994
717-755-9202 (Fax) 
Head Instructor / Rank: Gary A. Ronemus, 8th Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Associations: North American Kenpo Association (NAKA) 

School Name: United Parker's Kenpo, Inc. 
Address: 5440 Centre Ave
Second Floor
Pittsburgh, PA 15232 
Phone: 412-621-KICK (5425) 
Head Instructor / Rank: Joshua Ryer, 3rd Degree Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Associations: Parker / Planas Lineage 

School Name: Martial Posture Studio 
Address: 2100 Chestnut St.
Philadelphia, PA 19103 
Phone: 215-925-8070 
Head Instructor / Rank: Tom Updegrove, 7th Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo / Chinese Kenpo 

School Name: Price's American Kenpo Karate Center 
Address: Route 61 & Wall St. 
Schoolside Plaza 
Leesport, PA 19551 
Phone: 610-926-6665 
Head Instructor / Rank: Brian Price, 4th Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo, Richard "Huk" Planas 
Associations: CKF 

School Name: AmeriKick Karate Studios 
Address: Home Depot Plaza 
Bensalem, PA 19020 
Phone: 215-24KENPO 
Head Instructor / Rank: Josh Krueger, 2nd Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Associations: WKKA 
Description: One of the oldest schools on the east coast; headed by Mr. Dennis Tosten, 8th Deg. Black Belt. 

School Name: AmeriKick Karate Studios 
Address: 319 Easton Rd. 
Willow Grove, PA 
Phone: 215-659-CHOP 
Head Instructor / Rank: Mike Sautner, 4th Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo / Tracy's Kenpo 
Associations: WKKA 

School Name: American Karate Studio 
Address: 319 Easton Rd. 
Willow Grove, PA 19090 
or 
2814 Cottman Ave. 
Philadelphia, PA 19149 
Phone: 215-331-0565 
Head Instructor / Rank: Dennis Tosten, 8th Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 

School Name: Tosten's American Karate 
Address: 4461 Franklin Ave. 
Philadelphia, PA 19124 
Head Instructor / Rank: Bob Walton 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 

School Name: American Karate Studios 
Address:  8500 Henry Ave. 
Andorra Shopping Center 
Philadelphia, PA 19128 
Phone: 215-483-1800 
Head Instructor / Rank: Fred Plies, 3rd Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo / Tracy Kenpo 

School Name: Medina Kenpo Karate 
Address: Route 1 and 320 
Springfield, PA  
Phone: 610-543-0544 
Head Instructor / Rank: David Medina 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Associations: WKKA 
Description: Also offering cardio kickboxing. 

School Name: Northeast Martial Arts 
Address: 16 Old Ashton Road
Philadelphia, PA 19152 
Phone: 215-677-6889 
Head Instructor / Rank: Dan Conden, 3rd Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
DescriptionARKER / TREJO LINEAGE

School Name: American Karate Studio 
Address: 55 Rittenhouse Place 
Ardmore, PA 19003 
Phone: 610-649-6000 
Head Instructor / Rank: Joe Breidenstein, 6th Deg. Black Belt Kenpo, 4th Deg. Black Belt Modern Arnis 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Associations: WKKA 
Description: Mr. Breidenstein is a student of Joe Palanzo. We also teach Remy Presas' Modern Arnis 

School Name: The Kenpo Konnection 
Address: 320 Northern Blvd. 
Clarks Summit, PA 18411 
Phone: 717-585-8081 
Head Instructor / Rank: Paul Molter, 3rd Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Associations: WKKA 
Description: Classes for ages four and up! 

School Name: American Kenpo Academy 
Address: 1265 Woodbourne Rd. 
Park Plaza Shopping Center 
Levittown, PA 19057 
Phone: 215-943-9894 
Head Instructor / Rank: Gregory Labacz, 2nd Deg. Black Belt 
Ray Miller, 2nd Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Associations: WKKA 

School Name: American Karate Studio 
Address: 4019 New Rodgers Rd. 
Levittown, PA 19056 
Phone: 215-943-1060 
Head Instructor / Rank: Tony Gregorio, 2nd Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo, Mike Pick 
Associations: UKF 

School Name: Max Family Training Center 
Address: 120 W. Lancaster Ave.
Ardmore, PA 19348 
Phone: 610-649-KICK 
Head Instructor / Rank: Dan Meck, 4th Deg. Black Belt
John Durning, 4th Deg. Black Belt
Liz Durning, 3rd Deg. Black 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 

School Name: Action Karate Studio 
Address: 4201 Neshaminy Blvd. 
Bensalem, PA 19020 
Phone: 215-355-5003 
Head Instructor / Rank: Solomon Brenner, 3rd Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Associations: UKKA 
Description: Located behind the Neshaminy Mall. 

School Name: Lawler's Kenpo Karate 
Address: 406 W. State. St. 
Kennett Square, PA 19348 
Phone: 610-444-6036 
Head Instructor / Rank: Mark Lawler, 6th Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Associations: WKKA 

School Name: American Kenpo Karate 
Address: 428 Millbank Rd. 
Upper Darby, PA 19082 
Head Instructor / Rank: Samuel Reeves 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo


----------



## qizmoduis

I go to Dennis Nackord's school in King of Prussia.  You can't go wrong if you choose him.


----------



## Seig

If you live close to Hagerstown, I am not far away either.


----------



## iTsDaNNy

i strongly sudjest Mike Cappi's school

*Mike Cappi's American Karate*
*801 W. Main St. - Lansdale, Pa. - 19446*
*Contact: Mike Cappi @ 215-361-CHOP*


----------



## axesandamps

*Nackord* Kenpo *Karate* System  I have been there for the last 3 years.  The new location is in the gateway shopping center.  GREAT place.
Dave


----------

